# "The Duel" - filmish heroic cue



## wlad (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Here is a short orchestral etude I wrote a while ago. The sound quality isn't best (too much compression), but I hope you will enjoy other aspects of it 


*LISTEN ON SOUNDCLOUD *

Keep in touch on FACEBOOK if you like it: :tiphat:


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

wlad said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Here is a short orchestral etude I wrote a while ago. The sound quality isn't best (too much compression), but I hope you will enjoy other aspects of it
> 
> ...


seriously you and your film music.. dude that was great, I could really see the war there.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Wlad, I see you study at Juilliard. Do you know Simon? I think he's probably a senior there this year.


----------



## wlad (Feb 4, 2011)

MJTTOMB said:


> Wlad, I see you study at Juilliard. Do you know Simon? I think he's probably a senior there this year.


Yeah, I'm a senior too. I don't see him much these days though...

Thank you for listening!


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

I fell out of touch with him as well, bummer.

And of course, no need to thank me hah. I listened to pretty much everything you have on your soundcloud. As nice as film music is, I'd much rather hear your klezmer concerto and your other less commercial works. You've obviously got quite a tremendous talent for composition. Film music seems like it would be somewhat below your abilities (no harsh feelings towards the genre).

Thanks for sharing all these works of yours!


----------



## wlad (Feb 4, 2011)

MJTTOMB said:


> I fell out of touch with him as well, bummer.
> 
> And of course, no need to thank me hah. I listened to pretty much everything you have on your soundcloud. As nice as film music is, I'd much rather hear your klezmer concerto and your other less commercial works. You've obviously got quite a tremendous talent for composition. Film music seems like it would be somewhat below your abilities (no harsh feelings towards the genre).
> 
> Thanks for sharing all these works of yours!


Thank you for your interest in my work! I have some (serious?) concert music that you might want to check out, it's on my *facebook page in MP3 section*.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Didn't get to listen through it entirely, but the sonata for violin and piano has an intriguing opening


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

I listened to the three concert works on your page, very impressive.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

I am wanting this Sound set you have.  I love the music and the sound sets.


----------

